# Flatrock Huron River pic's 3-11-09



## ready4pullback (Jun 9, 2008)

HunterDude said:


> Its still flowing at 2600cfs its at 15 foot, flood stage is 16. give it a week lol


Wishful thinking


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

Im gonna shoot for next weekend as long as we dont get alot more rain.


----------



## joel82fishman (Jan 25, 2008)

Went down to flatrock this evening to check out the water. Wow was it blown out and the bridge going to the park is still closed. A few guys down there but no steel or walleye.


----------



## Lightline (Jan 11, 2009)

I drove up to Belleville Dam yesterday and it was ragging. I found a spot by Flatrock and fished for about an hour. I had one tap on a choker spawn bag. It was so fast and light it didn't even harm the eggs. He may have had trouble zeroing in in such muddy water. I was fishing a steep bank with a slight back current.


----------

